# Headaches



## Toddy (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi Peter

I had FET last Monday and due to test 24/9. I had 2 blasts transfered.

I'm starting to get some headaches and my nipples feel twitchy, not sure to touch but I can definately feel a different sensation there.

Do you think this sounds like normal AF symtons or something else?

Its so easy to read into every little twinge/pain when go through the 2 weeks waiting.

Thanks alot.

Ali.x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Toddy said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I had FET last Monday and due to test 24/9. I had 2 blasts transfered.
> 
> ...


Dear Ali,

This all sounds OK to me. Try to relax (I know it's easy to say!!) as the more relaxed you are the more chance of success you have.

Good luck!!

Peter


----------

